# A Crappie Weekend



## Reel Fishy (Oct 6, 2009)

I am living proof that anyone can go catch Crappie on Livingston right now. I am a no fishing Aggie, but was able to catch Crappie 2 days in a row. 

I left late on Friday, got up in Kickapoo around 10:30 (way later than the real fisherman), fished for a while and caught one. I called SS to find out how he was doing, and as usual he was killin' 'em, so I mosied up to his spot. Not very much later I was catching fish. I caught 8 nice keepers before my wife called me in around 1:00.

Today I started around 8 (with the semi-real fishermen). I hit the same spot and had a limit by 10. It was great!

2Coolers can get anyone catching fish. I used an SS spot, and a slip bobber set up that someone else posted. I also used one of those double Crappie rigs. I was sceptical at first, but after my first double, I became a believer. I even had one fish eat both hooks. Those things are really hungry.

Thanks for all the help 2coolers!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

So glad you had a crappie weekend!!! That's my FAVORITE eats right there!!!


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Recognize your boat from the pics, saw you out there,glad you hooked some crappie. I followed some 2coolers advise and had some real success.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice report and good catch. Sounds like your technique was good also.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG reel fishy, no stopping you now.
SS


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

WTG RF, I saw you Saturday. I pointed your pretty blue boat out to my partner.
I can't say I had as much luck as you did . I am new on the creek. I was enticed by all the reports on this forum but, I need to go when it is not so crowded so I can find the holes. Nevertheless, we had a great day exploring the creek.


----------



## Reel Fishy (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you guys that recognized my boat will holler at me next time you see me out there.

That Crappie fishin' sure is fun. I hope I'll be out there a bunch.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

RF I seen you out there. I was in the White and Black Bluewave with the stars and stripes on the side. You stayed basically in the same spot didn't you????


----------



## Reel Fishy (Oct 6, 2009)

That was me FA. You couldn't have blasted me out of that spot with dynomite. It must be good if a no-fishing dude like me can catch fish. Actually, that was Shadslinger's spot until i stole it fair and square.

I'll be back out there soon. I'll fish it until it runs dry.

See you out there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel fishy you are talking like a true potlicker! 
Going today to put out some structure so I will some secret holes that no one knows about, for a while anyway, lol.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

SS it s already out.... I was eyeing from where you took the pic.....and I think I ve got it already.....I ve got lone eagle in my sights too......seen him the other day out there....so i got his spot marked....he he. Best way to learn the holes watch the pro's ...then come back another day and see what they where seeing huh?
really I ve been looking at them more mature guys and marking their spots...I figure they got that gray somehow.
Reel fishy you aren't the only novice out there....I read what these guys write..and then go try it. I haven't ever caught crappie on livingston in 30 years.....till this year.....now with some idea's...I ll get better!


----------



## Reel Fishy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, the trick is knowing who to potlick behind. You can't swoop in on just anybody's spot. You've got to make sure they're catching a heckuva lot of fish. I figure, if he's catching 6 or 8 an hour, I ought to be good for 3 or 4. SS is a real good guy to follow. If a guy could just get his GPS he'd have it made. Oh well, I'll just keep booking trips with him, and some day i'll learn>


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bonefish and I took a blood oath not to tell. I hope this rain and the snow coming Friday doesn't put them off their feed.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

fishtale said:


> So glad you had a crappie weekend!!! That's my FAVORITE eats right there!!!


BINGO!!! My favorite eating fish too! Glad you had a "crappie" weekend too! :dance:


----------

